# .

## 2

!
,.

       18.11.10.
22.11.10.         .

      22.11.10.   .
          18.11.10.   .       ?

.

----------


## avrojkova

> 18.11.10.   .


    18.11.10

----------

,     22.11       -   .

----------


## 2

.         ,   .

----------


## 2

18.11  2666,2   31,35 -                     83585,37
22.11       30,95-                     82625,53
                -  81585,72

    ?
83585,37 - 82625,53  = 959,84
83585,37 - 81585,72  = 1999,65
82625,53 - 81585,72  = 1039,81

----------

> ?


  ? 


> 82625,53 - 81585,72 = 1039,81





> 83585,37 - 82625,53 = 959,84


  .

----------

,  . 
09.11.10.   199942 
09.11.10.    99942 
09.11.10           42,74*99942=4271521,08 .
01.12.10.    100000 
01.12.10           41,11*100000=4111000 .

  ,       ,        .

----------

,  . ,       ( ):
09.11.10.   42,9854
52 66 - 199942*42,9854 = 8594586,85
57 52 - 99942*42,9854 = 4296046,85
51 57 - 99942*42,74 ( ) = 4271521,08
 ???   - 4296046,85-4271521,08 = 24525,77
30.11.10.   41,5682
 ??? - 100000*(41,5682-42,9854)=141720
 ??? - 199942*(41,5682-42,9854)=283357,80

----------

-     ,   .        ,     . 
-, ,     !

----------

